# Urdu: Development



## Qureshpor

دوستانِ گرامی آداب و تسلیمات۔

آپ نے پاکستانی ذرائع ابلاغ میں اکثر انگریزی لفظ ڈیویلپمنٹ کا استعمال ضرور سنا ہو گا مثلاً چین پاکستان دوستی میں ایک بہت بڑی ڈیویلپمنٹ ہوئی ہے۔ یقیناً اِس کثیرالاستعمال لفظ کا اردو میں متبادل ہو گا۔ آپ کی رائے میں اِس سیاق و سباق کو ملحوظِ خاطر رکھتے ہوئے کونسا اردو لفظ اِس انگریزی لفظ کے لئے موزوں ہو سکتا ہے؟

میری خواہش ہے کہ جہاں تک ممکن ہو، اپنی آراء کو اردو رسم الخط ہی کے ذریعے دیجئے گا۔ دوسری لڑیوں میں جہاں زبانِ اردو کو عنوان میں لکھا گیا ہے وہاں بھی اگر ہو سکے تو اردو ہی میں اپنے جوابات دیجئے گا۔ ایسا کرنے سے ہماری زبان کو فروغ حاصل ہو گا اور تقویت ملے گی،*جُزَر کوئی ممبر اردو پڑھنے سے قاصر ہو اور رومن میں جواب کا مطالبہ کرے۔

دن رات صاحب یہ لفظ انگریزی لفظ اَن لیس کے لئے میری اختراع ہے اور چونکہ یہ دوسرے متبادل الفاظ کے بدلے میں مختصر ہے، اس لئے میں اِسے ترجیح دینا چاہتا ہوں۔*

​


----------



## Alfaaz

اس موضوع پر جب ماضی میں گفتگو کی گئی تھی تو "ڈیویلپمینٹ" کے لفظ کے لیے "پیش رفت" کا ذکر کیا گیا تھا اور یہ مرکب اکثر اردو میڈیا میں مستعمل بھی ملتا ہے.​

اضافی معلومات: انگریزی لفظ "اَن لیس" کے لیے الّا کہ بھی استعمال کیا جاتا ہے.​
​


----------



## Qureshpor

شکریہ الٖفاظ صاحب۔ لیکن پیشرفت کو میں پروگریس کے معنی میں لیتا ہوں۔

الّا کہ کےبارے میں مجھے علم ہے لیکن مجھے جُزر زیادہ موزوں محسوس ہوتا ہے۔

اپنی عبارت میں گفتگو کے ہجّوں کو درست کر لیجئے۔​


----------



## marrish

لفظ ارتقا میرے خیال میں قابلِ استعمال ہے۔


Qureshpor said:


> اپنی عبارت میں گفتگو کے ہجّوں کو درست کر لیجئے۔​


 پھر تو آپ کی عبارت میں اغلاط کی بھرمار ہے! آپ کیوں نہ پہلے ان کی ادنیٰ سی تصحیح  کر لیتے


----------



## Qureshpor

مرّش صاحب، انسان غلطی کا پتلا ہے اور عینک بھی خراب ہے۔ ایک لفظ کاطر کو خاطر میں تبدیل کر دیا ہے۔ ہو سکے تو دیگر غلطیوں کی جانب بھی اشارہ کر دیں تو میرے لئے آسان ہو جائے گا۔ میں سوچ رہا تھا کہ اردو میں لکھنے سے آپ، الفاظ صاحب اور دیگر اہل زبان احباب کے توّسط سے مجھ حقیر کو سیکھنے کا موقع مل جائے گا لیکن بھائی پردہ داری بھی کوئی چیز ہوتی ہے۔  پہلے تو آپ کچھ خیال رکھتے تھے لیکن اب الفاظ صاحب کی طرح  آپ بھی ایکسپوز کرنے پر تُلے ہوئے ہیں۔

کیا ارتقاء ایوولوشن کے لئے مستعمل نہیں؟

پس نوشت۔ آپکی عبارت کو بھی تصحیح  کا اضافہ درکار ہے۔​


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor said:
			
		

> اپنی عبارت میں گفتگو کے ہجّوں کو درست کر لیجئے۔


نہ جانے کیوں سپیل چیک بار بار "گفتگو" کو "گوشتگو" میں تبدیل کر رہا تھا۔ دس دقائق کوشش کرنے کے بعد سوچا کہ "ش" کو "ف" سے بدل دیا جائے تو کم از کم بات تو سب کی سمجھ میں آ جائے گی. پھر جب دوسری ڈِوائس تک رسائی ہوئی تو ترمیم کی جا سکتی ہے - جو کہ اب کر دی ہے۔​


----------



## marrish

جی جناب۔ اتفاقاً میری عینک بھی پھر سے خراب ہو گئی ہے! غور سے دیکھیں تو شاید‘ زرائع اور زریعے پر آپ کی نظر پڑے۔

جی ہاں ارتقا(ء) بےشک ایوولوشن کے معنی میں مستعمل ہے البتہ یہ بھی تو ڈیولپمنٹ کے قبیل ہی میں سے ہے اور اس سیاق و سباق میں اس کے معنی .ڈولپمنٹ. کے ہی

سمجھے جائیں گے۔​


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor said:
			
		

> لیکن پیشرفت کو میں پروگریس کے معنی میں لیتا ہوں۔





			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> کیا ارتقاء ایوولوشن کے لئے مستعمل نہیں؟


چند اور ممکنہ تراجم: تازہ واقعہ؛ تبدیلی/تحوّل

- حادثہ و سانحہ بنیادی معانی کے اعتبار سے شاید موزوں ہوتے اگر اردو میں بالعموم "افسوس ناک واقعہ" کے معنیٰ میں مستعمل نہ ہوتے.

آپ کی رائے کیا ہے (تمام پیش کردہ الفاظ کے متعلق یا پھر ویسے بھی)؟ کیا سوال پوچھنے سے قبل آپ کے ذہن میں کوئی متبادل تھے؟​


----------



## aevynn

Qureshpor said:


> چین پاکستان دوستی میں ایک بہت بڑی ڈیویلپمنٹ ہوئی ہے۔ یقیناً اِس کثیرالاستعمال لفظ کا اردو میں متبادل ہو گا۔



میرے خیال سے دیویلپمنٹ کشیر الاستعمال ہے تو اِسے بھی اردو کا ہی لفظ مانا جانا چاہیے!  لیکن آپ کے اِس جملے کو شاید اِس طرح بھی کہا جا سکتا ہے۔۔۔؟

پاکستان اور چین کی دوستی میں ایک نیا موڑ آیا ہے۔
پاکستان اور چین کی دوستی میں ایک بڑا بدلاؤ آیا ہے۔
پاکستان اور چین کی دوستی ایک نئے پڑاؤ پر پہنچی ہے۔


----------



## Qureshpor

اَیوِنّ صاحب، آداب

اردو میں متعدّد انگریزی الاصل الفاظ ہیں جن کا کبھی مشابہ تک نہیں ہوتا کہ یہ انگریزی سے ہیں لیکن ہم سست لوگ انگریزی کے وہ الفاظ بھی استعمال میں  لے آتے ہیں جب کہ اردو کے سرمایے میں اُنہی الفاظ کے لئے عام فہم الفاظ دستیاب ہیں۔

ڈیولپمنٹ کے لئے بدلاؤ مجھے مناسب لفظ معلوم ہوتا ہے لیکن ہمارے عزیز ہندی گویان اِس لفظ کو تبدیلی کے معنی میں جوڑتے ہیں۔ اِس نقطۂ نظر سے میرے لئے یہ لفظ موزوں نہیں ہے۔

آپ کے جواب اور تجویزوں کے لئے میں آپ کا شکر گزار ہوں۔​


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> چند اور ممکنہ تراجم: تازہ واقعہ؛ تبدیلی/تحوّل
> 
> - حادثہ و سانحہ بنیادی معانی کے اعتبار سے شاید موزوں ہوتے اگر اردو میں بالعموم "افسوس ناک واقعہ" کے معنیٰ میں مستعمل نہ ہوتے.
> 
> آپ کی رائے کیا ہے (تمام پیش کردہ الفاظ کے متعلق یا پھر ویسے بھی)؟ کیا سوال پوچھنے سے قبل آپ کے ذہن میں کوئی متبادل تھے؟​


ڈیولپمنٹ کے مفہوم میں نزدیک ترین آسان لفظ تبدیلی ہے جبکہ اِس لفظ کے بنیادی معنی انگریزی کے لفظ چینج کے ہیں۔ تغیّر بھی اِنہی معنوں میں مستعمل ہے۔ تحوّل اور تطوّر قدرے نامانوس سے لگتے ہیں۔ میرے ذہن میں پہلے تو کوئی متبادل لفظ نہیں تھا لیکن تغیّر، تحوّل اور تطوّر کا ہم شکل تبدُّل کیوں نہ استعمال کر لیں؟​


----------



## Babbagha2

حضرات

بے شک اس لڑی میں اب تک جتنے الفاظ ڈیولپمنٹ کے نعم البدل کے طور پر تجویز کیے گئے ہیں وہ، احقر کی ناقص نظر میں، ایک آدھ کو چھوڑکر سب قابلِ قبول معلوم ہوتے ہیں ۔ ہاں یہ ضرور ہے کہ ڈیولپمنٹ جیسا بھاری ، بھونڈا اور غیر ضروری پیوند ہم اردو کو کیوں لگنے دیں بھئی جبکہ ہماری زبان کے ذخیرۂ الفاظ میں اس کے اتنے زیادہ مترادفات پہلے سے موجود ہیں؟ اچھا، رہی یہ بات کہ کب کون سا لفظ برو ئے کار لایا جائے، یہ تو موقع کی بات ہے، سیاق و سباق پر منحصر ہوگا، مثلا

*پاکستان اور چین کی دوستی میں ایک نیا مرحلہ آیا ہے*۔​


----------



## Qureshpor

جنابِ ببغاء صاحب، سلامِ مسنون۔

   آپ کی آراء قابلِ تحسین ہیں۔

آپ کی بات کا لُبّ لُباب شاید یہ ہے کہ ڈیولپمنٹ کے لئے کونسا لفظ کہاں استعمال کرنا ہے، اِس کا انحصار سیاق و سباق پر ہے۔ ہم اردو والے عموماً الفاظ کے معنوں کو خانوں میں ڈال دیتے ہیں اور میں بھی اِس معاملے میں کچھ زیادہ مختلف نہیں ہوں۔ میں نے لفظِ مرحلہ کو سٹیج کے معنی میں محدود کر رکھا ہے۔
دیکھتے ہیں کہ ہم سب کسی ایک لفظ پر اتّفاق کرتے ہیں یا نہیں۔​


----------



## aevynn

ایک زمانہ رہا ہو گا جب ہمارے ہم زبان پُرکھوں نے اپنی بولی میں "برسات" "برکھا" اور "مینہ" جیسے سبد پاتے ہوئے بھی "بارش" جیسے لفظ کھلے دل سے اپنائے۔ مجھے نہیں لگتا کہ اُن کی اِس دریا دل مستعاری سے ہماری بولی کی ہیٹھی ہوئی۔ اِس احقر کے نزدیک یہ دریا دلی ہماری لسانی وراثت ہے اور "ڈیویلپمنٹ" جیسے لفظ اپنا کر ہم بھی اپنی زبان کی ہیٹھی نہیں کرتے۔ اُلٹا، میری نظر میں انگریزی کے مروّج لفظ کھلے دل سے اپنانے سے زبان کا ذخیرۂ الفاظ بھی بڑھتا ہے اور فروغ بھی۔ خیر۔۔۔ اپنی اپنی ڈفلی، اپنا اپنا راگ! 

آپ کے لئے ایک اور آپشن پیشِ خدمت ہے --

پاکستان اور چین نے دوستی کا ایک بڑا قدم اُٹھایا۔


----------



## Qureshpor

اردو والے اب بھی بڑے دریا دل ہیں۔ جہاں تک انگریزی کا تعلّق ہے تو آج کل کی روزمرّہ اردو میں آدھے الفاظ تو شاید انگریزی سے لئے^ 
لینے کی کیا ضرورت؟ salt جاتے ہیں۔ میری اپنی رائے ہے کہ اگر گھر میں نمک ہو تو بازار سے​


----------

